# Some wedding images



## Stu Worrall (6 Jan 2013)

I did a years review to put up some of my favourite wedding images. Ive been using a lot more flash this year after doing some courses, Damian mcgillicuddy's being the best one

There's about 250 images so don't click if you're on a slow connection!

2012 Wedding Photography Review » Stu Worrall Photography – Wedding Photographer Flintshire, Cheshire, Wirral, North Wales, Chester, Merseyside


----------



## Ady34 (6 Jan 2013)

Some amazing shots Stu. Nice to see some modern takes on wedding photography too.


----------



## Dorian (6 Jan 2013)

They look great.


----------



## LondonDragon (6 Jan 2013)

They look great Stu, will need to call you when I need your services! haha you will need to travel to Portugal though!


----------



## kirk (6 Jan 2013)

is she levatating in the stone building pic?  some lovely pics there.


----------



## Gary Nelson (6 Jan 2013)

Very nice mate, when the time comes for our big day i will deffo be giving you a shout


----------



## Stu Worrall (7 Jan 2013)

Ady34 said:


> Some amazing shots Stu. Nice to see some modern takes on wedding photography too.





Dorian said:


> They look great.


Thanks both 



Gary Nelson said:


> Very nice mate, when the time comes for our big day i will deffo be giving you a shout


Great stuff. just give me a bell 



kap k said:


> is she levatating in the stone building pic? some lovely pics there.


Lol no. it was just the flash caused a shadow which hid her feet.  it was actually a good job too as she'd changed her posh shoes for some slipons so they could go walking around the farm!


LondonDragon said:


> They look great Stu, will need to call you when I need your services! haha you will need to travel to Portugal though!


Thanks Paulo, Im always up for a destination wedding


----------

